# Corsair H80gt schrauben gewinde ?!



## Mr.Ultimo (24. August 2015)

Moin moin 
habe leider sehr großes und jetzt teures Problem.
wärend der zusammenbau-phase in meinem kleinen*NODE 304 Black*

hat sich leider die verschraubung des Gehäuses zur halterung von eurem radiator gelöst. die schrauben sind 1 mal genutzt worden. sind mit normaler kraft eingedreht worden. leider sind die beiden oberen gewinde rausgerissen bzw haben nicht gehalten. ich hatte das mainboard schon in dem moment eingebaut gehabt. nur noch keine cpu drinne. leider hat der radi nicht gehalten. es haben sich die oberen schrauben gelöst und durch die wucht sind die unteren rausgerissen. und der radi ist auf mein mainboard gefallen. cpu-sockel ist somit hin und das board auch ( 175 € ) im eimer. was kann ich wegen der schrauben und den gewinde machen ? das waren augenscheinlich sry billig verarbeitete schrauben und auch das gewinde ist in ein extremen weich metall eingeschnitten gewesen.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. August 2015)

Hi Mr.Ultimo,

ein ärgerliches Erlebnis. Den Kühler tauschen wir dir gegen einen Neuen aus, dass soll nicht das Problem sein. Hierfür bitte ich dich um das Anlegen eine RMA-Anfrage über unser Kundenportal. Bezüglich des Mainboards wird es leider nicht so einfach werden unsererseits an Ersatz zu kommen. Wie schaut es mit dem Mainboardhersteller aus? Schon mal mit denen Kontakt aufgenommen?

Grüße


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. August 2015)

Habe das MB jetzt zu Gigabyte eingeschickt. werde da aber wohl mit nem KVA rechnen müssen. mal sehen was da kommt. ansich war ich soweit zufrieden mit dem radi in dem kleinen gehäuse. hatte es wegen der endgültigen festen verkabelung noch einmal alles auseinander gebaut. damit auch der airflow noch nen bissle besser wird. naja nun muss ich mal schauen was ich machen kann. das mit dem radi werd ich versuchen über das kundenportal zu regeln , danke


----------



## Hübie (30. August 2015)

Sollte ein Gewinde bei dir mal ausgeschlagen sein kann ich dir als billige Lösung Teflon-Band empfehlen, welches man z.B. bei Wasserhähnen usw. benutzt. Nur nicht übertreiben, da man sonst wieder den Effekt negiert.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit dem Umtausch. So etwas ist ärgerlich.


----------



## Bluebeard (1. September 2015)

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass du seitens GB günstig aus der Sache herauskommst. Unsererseits brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen.


----------

